# End of the world?



## peach (May 21, 2011)

Anyone hear if the end of the world has started at the international date line?  Could it be that Harold Camping is wrong????  (again)

Maybe I'll know tomorrow if my neighbors are suddenly gone.

Let us know ASAP; if it's happening, I'll start spending recklessly!

thanks


----------



## fatboy (May 21, 2011)

I'm with you!


----------



## conarb (May 21, 2011)

We need a head count here, after all, Camping predicted that Jesus would only take 3% of the chosen few.

I got up at 5:00 a.m. this Saturday morning to see if anyone was  missing, guess I better start calling all friends and see if any made  the 3% cut. Anyway, we are still here but that was to be  expected.

Now that Harold Camping's apocalypse didn't work out, onward and upward  to  Al Gore's apocalypse, how are the snows on Kilimanjaro doing?


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> how are the snows on Kilimanjaro doing?


I thought you would have learned don't ask questions you don’t want the answers for


----------



## beach (May 21, 2011)

Do you have any current pictures?


----------



## conarb (May 21, 2011)

Well Mark, you show us images from 1993 and 2000, that includes 1998 the hottest year on record, now in 2011 there is so much snow that they've had to turn campers back, on balance I'd buy into Harold Camping's religious theories before I would Al Gore's.  At least Harold Camping, a CE, was a very successful commercial building contractor before he sold his company to pursue his religious dogmatism, my long-time CPA's brother bought the Camping Construction from Harold Camping, and I met Camping a couple of times when going in to see my CPA.  When Camping leased his offices and warehouse to my friend he partitioned off half and retained half for his Family Radio operations, what got me was he bought KEAR, the only classical music station here in the Bay Area, one morning I turned on my car radio to hear religious tripe coming out, eventually we got another classical music station here, but now that (KDFC) has been sold to USC with power so low I can't get it most times, typical incompetence of something emanating from Southern California.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 21, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> Do you have any current pictures?


You can google earth and see a 1976 and 2006 pictures


----------



## cda (May 21, 2011)

Yes it is happening!!!

Quit your job and give it to me!!!!

Along with all your money!!!!!


----------



## TJacobs (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here...


----------



## TimNY (May 21, 2011)

We've started a Post-Apocalyptic Looting Group on Facebook.  Either you're with us or against us!


----------



## Yankee (May 21, 2011)

Does't this mean that tomorrow is the beginning of the world also?


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> Do you have any current pictures?


As it was






As it is now, that white on top is snow, the light color on the sides is not


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 21, 2011)




----------



## cda (May 21, 2011)

Great now I have to cut the grass tomorrow

And go to work next week


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Great now I have to cut the grass tomorrow And go to work next week


You can always Jimmy Jones It.


----------



## texasbo (May 21, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> You can always Jimmy Jones It.


Or, don your Nike Windrunners and join the Heaven's Gate Away Team:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven%27s_Gate_%28religious_group%29


----------



## TJacobs (May 21, 2011)

No global warming in Chi-Town...

Chicago 1967:






Chicago 1979:






Chicago 1999:






Chicago 2011:


----------



## texasbo (May 21, 2011)

Surprisingly, I actually got called up today. Even more surprisingly, when I got there, brudgers was there, and he was in the middle of eating God's a$$ out, telling him he needed to take up floral arrangement or knitting, or somesuch.

I just shrugged my shoulders and told them to send me back down; municipal government would be more peaceful and rewarding.

Note: this really was meant to be humorous, not a malicious attack on my friend brudgers.


----------



## texasbo (May 21, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> No global warming in Chi-Town...Chicago 1967:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicago was using 1967 Ford Fairlane's in 1999? I find it amazing that any Ford could last 32 years, let alone a cop car.


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2011)

History of 10 inch or greater Snow storms in Chicago

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since snow records began in 1886 in Chicago, there have been 41 winter storms that produced 10 inches or more of snow. A 10 inch snow occurs about once every 3 years. A 15 inch snow occurs only once about every 19 years. The closest back to back 10 inch snows were March 25-26 and April 1-2, 1970 (6 days apart). The longest period of time without a 10 inch snow or greater was February 12, 1981 to January 1, 1999 (almost 18 years). The earliest 10 inch snow was November 25-26, 1895 and the latest 10 inch snow was April 1-2, 1970. The most recent 10 inch snow was January 21-23, 2005.

Chicago's 10 biggest Snowstorms:

 1. 23.0 inches Jan 26-27, 1967

2. 21.6 inches Jan 1-3, 1999

3. 19.2 inches Mar 25-26, 1930

4. 18.8 inches Jan 13-14, 1979

5. 16.2 inches Mar 7-8, 1931

6. 15.0 inches Dec 17-20, 1929

7. 14.9 inches Jan 30, 1939

8. 14.9 inches Jan 6-7, 1918

9. 14.3 inches Mar 25-26, 1970

10.14.0 inches Jan 18-20, 1886


----------



## DRP (May 22, 2011)

Ah well, can't be missing that much, the dog's still here.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2011)

It has started. ;;;;

http://m.cnn.com/primary/_Q1iQ5U-ivHQOnpRh2


----------



## peach (May 22, 2011)

yeah, I'm still here too... glad I only splurged on pizza


----------



## TJacobs (May 22, 2011)

I may have mixed the pic but trust me it was bad in 1999


----------



## TJacobs (May 22, 2011)

mark handler:52371 said:
			
		

> History of 10 inch or greater Snow storms in Chicago--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> uSince snow records began in 1886 in Chicago, there have been 41 winter storms that produced 10 inches or more of snow. A 10 inch snow occurs about once every 3 years. A 15 inch snow occurs only once about every 19 years. The closest back to back 10 inch snows were March 25-26 and April 1-2, 1970 (6 days apart). The longest period of time without a 10 inch snow or greater was February 12, 1981 to January 1, 1999 (almost 18 years). The earliest 10 inch snow was November 25-26, 1895 and the latest 10 inch snow was April 1-2, 1970. The most recent 10 inch snow was January 21-23, 2005.
> 
> ...


needs updating to include 2011


----------



## FM William Burns (May 22, 2011)

A day late and a dollar short it seems.....oh well.......I try to live everyday like it's the end.........I did have clean underwear on though


----------



## Builder Bob (May 23, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Chicago was using 1967 Ford Fairlane's in 1999? I find it amazing that any Ford could last 32 years, let alone a cop car.


Andy and Barney were sent as a part of the FEMA relief efforts from Rocky Point, NC.

Hopefully, the budget will pass this year and Barney will get two bullets.


----------



## FredK (May 23, 2011)

Well glad you guys made it back to work.


----------



## beach (May 23, 2011)

> typical incompetence of something emanating from Southern California.


Now, now, Conarb..... You don't need to pick on us just because we refuse to wear Birkenstocks and participate in your rainbow coalition parades.


----------



## mark handler (May 23, 2011)

Delete, keeping it clean.....


----------



## north star (May 23, 2011)

** * * **

Builder Bob,

Did you mean "Mount Airy, NC"?  

Mount Airy, NC is the home of Andy Griffith. See the wiki link for more info.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayberry*

** * * **


----------



## brudgers (May 23, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Surprisingly, I actually got called up today. Even more surprisingly, when I got there, brudgers was there, and he was in the middle of eating God's a$$ out, telling him he needed to take up floral arrangement or knitting, or somesuch. I just shrugged my shoulders and told them to send me back down; municipal government would be more peaceful and rewarding.
> 
> Note: this really was meant to be humorous, not a malicious attack on my friend brudgers.


That's exceptionally lame, even for a Building Official - Zoning Official like you.


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Or, don your Nike Windrunners and join the Heaven's Gate Away Team:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven%27s_Gate_%28religious_group%29


Heard they castrated themselves....and when the UFO came they didn't have the ball$ to get on.....


----------



## Yikes (May 23, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> typical incompetence of something emanating from Southern California.


Hey... I resemble that incineration!


----------



## Builder Bob (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for keeping me straight.......

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayberry*

** * * **


----------



## DRP (May 23, 2011)

Just down the mountain from me, can see Pilot Mt on a clear day from up on Big Ridge. Andy rented an apt from my Dad's partner during his college days at UNC. The article misses one other possible source of the name, Mabry Mill, the most photographed spot on the parkway, nearby. If you have ever been there and seen a blacksmith giving demonstrations in years past, that was my neighbor prior to his passing. When his place went up for auction it was the first time the farm had been sold, the previous land grant was signed by the king of England. One of the last old timers, his speech and phrasing was closer to that of the old country than here.


----------



## peach (May 24, 2011)

OK.. the new date is October 21 (miscalucated.. again).. so stay posted.


----------



## conarb (May 24, 2011)

How can presumably intelligent people see through a religious fraud without seeing through a secular religious fraud?



> *Secular religion* is a term used to describe ideas, theories or philosophies which involve no spiritual component yet possess qualities similar to those of a religion. Such qualities include such things as dogma, a system of indoctrination, the prescription of an absolute code of conduct, an ideologically tailored creation story and end-times narrative, designated enemies, and unquestioning devotion to a higher authority. The secular religion operates in a secular society by filling a role which would be satisfied by a church or another religious authority.¹


The greenies have apparently hijacked the code process in Charlotte taking a page from the book of the fire sprinkler manufacturers' handbook.  ¹ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secular_religion 



View attachment 440


View attachment 440


/monthly_2011_05/WilkiS20110522_low.jpg.465fb1cd93bba49bd09c96891a7da042.jpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 24, 2011)

DRP said:
			
		

> Just down the mountain from me, can see Pilot Mt on a clear day from up on Big Ridge. Andy rented an apt from my Dad's partner during his college days at UNC. The article misses one other possible source of the name, Mabry Mill, the most photographed spot on the parkway, nearby. If you have ever been there and seen a blacksmith giving demonstrations in years past, that was my neighbor prior to his passing. When his place went up for auction it was the first time the farm had been sold, the previous land grant was signed by the king of England. One of the last old timers, his speech and phrasing was closer to that of the old country than here.


DRP, that's neat! Didn't some of those land grants come with waterway rights; i.e. if the waterway crosses the property one could dam it or re-route it as they owned the water that are still legal until change of ownership?


----------



## surfspc (Jul 7, 2011)

What a joke.  Harold camping is now saying he is off again and were all going to die in a few months.  Hmmmmhgmmm..  Boy cries wolf


----------

